# Corona Ointment



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Has anyone used Corona ointment on their chickens? It says nontoxic but wanted to ask before I start my chicken pedicure with it. Tried to find Nu-Stock but no luck so far.

Ingredients are Lanolin, Beeswax, Disodium EDTA, Fragrance, Lanolin Alcohol, Mineral oil, Oxyquinolone, Petrolatum, purified water, Sodium Borate, Sorbitan Sesquioleate.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy (Aug 2, 2013)

I've seen nu stock in Amazon. It's also a prime item so if you have a prime account it ships in two days for free. Hope that helps. .


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks. I seen it there and may do that some time but hoping someone might know about the corona.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Never heard of the Corona ointment. 
Just the beer Corona!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Try castor oil...works just as well and seems to really get the new scales going sooner and keeps them beautiful longer. Cheap too! You can get it at any pharmacy...I even find small bottles of it at Dollar General.

Look in the laxative aisle...  All natural, VERY effective with one coat, great for scale regrowth.

Before:










Afters:










Note the new spur growth after using the castor oil. Many people are using it to encourage hair growth and report 6 in. of hair growth with the use.


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll try the castor oil to slick up some of the gals. The ointment is for some cracks in the bottom of my WR/genetic mutant chickens from jumping off the roost. I don't see any infection but thought they could use some healing. I think the ingredients look okay and some of the same as in bag balm. It's okay for calves, horses, and rabbits. I'll be sure to let y'all know if I kill a chicken with it but think it's fairly benign appearing.


----------

